# Single cut basses



## UnderTheSign (Jan 11, 2011)

I searched for this but it gave me a whole lot of other crap results as well, so thought I'd just ask 

Anyway, I used to stumble upon a lot of those by accident. With "those" I mean single-cut basses, usually with crazy, often burled tops and laminated wood. Kind of like Tosin's single-cut 8-string guitar... But bass versions, obviously.

If you guys could direct me to builders (with image galleries) or just post pics of some of your finds, that'd be fab. My friends and I are working on a design right now and thought some inspiration and pretty wood might come in handy 

Amount of strings, fretted, unfretted, doesn't really matter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

Look into Stambaugh, Fodera, Elrick, Benevente, and Sei all make some killer singlecuts.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## iron blast (Jan 11, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> I searched for this but it gave me a whole lot of other crap results as well, so thought I'd just ask
> 
> Anyway, I used to stumble upon a lot of those by accident. With "those" I mean single-cut basses, usually with crazy, often burled tops and laminated wood. Kind of like Tosin's single-cut 8-string guitar... But bass versions, obviously.
> 
> ...



Heres some pics of my Clement four stringer


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 11, 2011)

Warwick Thumb SC


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 11, 2011)

Man I love Warwicks. 

Underthesign, are you going to be building a bass or are you going to have a custom made, like by RAN?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 11, 2011)

I like Elrick's singlecut designs. I'd prefer less crazy wood on the tops, but that's just me:


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, I never really noticed, but that tuner layout on the Elrick headstocks looks atrocious.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wow, I never really noticed, but that tuner layout on the Elrick headstocks looks atrocious.



It does. I'm still not convinced that having a longer length between nut and tuner benefits the lowest string, but that's the reason why.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

It's not just the 6th string though, which isn't _too_ bad, but just look at the 4th and 5th.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 12, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Wow, I never really noticed, but that tuner layout on the Elrick headstocks looks atrocious.





MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not just the 6th string though, which isn't _too_ bad, but just look at the 4th and 5th.


 That is horrible, I was blinded by the sexy bodies and tops and didn't even notice the first time I glanced at these.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 12, 2011)

G&L ASAT Bass


----------



## DLG (Jan 12, 2011)

WOODGUERILLA : custom handcrafted bass guitars, building guitars, combat, Dalibor Vucic, Vuchko, Belgrade, Serbia, ru?na izrada bas gitara, elektri?ne gitare, Vucko, Beograd, Srbija

under models, click on Abaz basses


----------



## SD83 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stock Single Cut New Jerzy Drozd Bass Guitar 50409


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

this one is made in austria






Neubauer Guitars - Die Wiener Gitarrenmanufaktur


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 12, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Man I love Warwicks.
> 
> Underthesign, are you going to be building a bass or are you going to have a custom made, like by RAN?


I/we (me and my friends) will build it... Eventually. And it's gonna be guitar, actually  Right now I'm just collecting images and ideas. I've always been a fan of Tosin's singlecut, and well, there are more cool singlecut basses styled like that then there are guitars.

Some of the guys I'm working on this "project" with are professional designers so hopefully we'll come up with something cool. It's gonna be our summer project so I hope to be able to make a thread about it in the building forum by then. To give you guys a little teaser... Strandberg bridge 

Cheers for the pics and links, keep 'em coming!


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 12, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


>



Beautiful. Same tuner configuration as the Elricks, but a well designed headstock.


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 7, 2011)

We opened for Taproot this past Wednesday and Phils new Newsong single cut basses sounded amazing. Talked to him about it a little. He went with Nordstrand electronics(which always seems to help). Kinda reminded me a little of what the Halibut bass would look like as a single


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

You want a real single cut? Check out Benavente.


----------



## deevit (Feb 8, 2011)

Or Fodera














Nordstrand










Marleaux





Adamovic






Just to name a few.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

I can back Nordstrand and Marleaux, although I prefer their double cuts a lot more. Don't bother looking at Fodera. You probably can't afford it. 

That Warwick is one of the only models I like. Thumbs and Infinity NT are the other two.


----------



## deevit (Feb 8, 2011)

I almost got one of those Marleaux Mbasses, but then my current F-Bass came along for a very good price.. I really like (most) singlecuts. 

One of my basses is a Bruno Traverso singlecut (strung EADGC);








(sorry for the crappy picture)


----------



## angus (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.fodera.com/Main/NewBorns.aspx Hit view all and there are a lot of options.

This one is mine:
http://www.fodera.com/Main/NewBornDetails.aspx?FeaturedItemID=90


----------



## deevit (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome bass man! I guess you are not really a slapper..


----------



## angus (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha, no, definitely not my thing.


----------



## deevit (Feb 8, 2011)

How do you like those ramps? I've been thinking of getting one on my F-Bass for a while, especially because I'm playing more and more with my thumb as third finger..


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 8, 2011)

That's nice. I might get a Fodera someday to try out, but this thread isn't about me.

There are some real beautiful singlecuts out there.


----------



## nephilymbass (Feb 8, 2011)

One of Phil from Taproots new Singlecuts

http://www.myspace.com/newsongguitars/photos/8009176#{%22ImageId%22%3A8009176}


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## angus (Feb 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> That's nice. I might get a Fodera someday to try out, but this thread isn't about me.




That's a hell of a payment to try out a bass- the cheapest model runs close to $6k!


----------



## deevit (Feb 9, 2011)

josh pelican said:


>



Sei makes some beautiful instruments...


----------



## deevit (Feb 9, 2011)

And check out this Pavel..

eBay Österreich: Pavel Aryel 6 string Monster bass (Artikel 140510168527 endet 15.02.11 12:49:29 MEZ)


----------

